# Being retired is great especially on 3 day holiday weekends



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

While the rats are all pit row racing as they try to fit as much relaxation into 72 hours minus travel time before they return to the main track rat race, I get to relax at home forgetting that there is a world on the other side of my locked gate and fencerow as we drink a beer or three and grill some cow slices as we remember our friends and the many others who went to war and returned embraced by the same flag that flies at half mast over my property this weekend as we toast their memory and sacrifice.

Being retired if I want to go to the beach , I get to go anytime I choose which is generally during the off the race rats prime time yet not totally in the off season


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Yep. Everyday is a Saturday, but I work a lot on Saturdays around here.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd normally agree with what your sayin - that is until I have to join them there "rat racers" for some sort of function that requires me to change doing my thing because this is the only time they have for _______ (whatever).  
And yes, it's normally on a holiday/3 day weekend/Saturday/etc.... which forces me into their time frame.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

When we retired in January, friends of ours who had retired three years earlier told us "welcome to the world of the 6 Saturdays and 1 Sunday week. I didn't understand what they were talking about at first, now understand completely.

Our usual morning conversation goes something like this: "What day of the week is it?" "ummmm I think it's Thursday." "Are you sure?" "No" "Whow, where did the week go?"

People think that when you have retired it means that you are sitting around all day reading a book. Just ain't so for us, not when you own a homestead and you have a 'to do' list that is longer than your arm. We didn't retire from work. We just changed jobs.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We live a 7 Sunday week. We only do what has to be done, everyday. Just like Sundays used to be....James


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

It is nice 

This year is my thirteenth year on pension.

We have a lot of stuff going on, all the time. But I frequently lose track of what day it is.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Soooooo jealous!!!!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Micheal said:


> I'd normally agree with what your sayin - that is until I have to join them there "rat racers" for some sort of function that requires me to change doing my thing because this is the only time they have for _______ (whatever).
> And yes, it's normally on a holiday/3 day weekend/Saturday/etc.... which forces me into their time frame.


I solved that issue the second month into my retirement when I was invited by some of the rat racers for a 3 day commitment to the ocean side and after doing some quick mental math and figuring first that their planned activities would cut into my sleep late and siesta :zzz: time during those days and by not going that I could enjoy my usual relaxations without wasting a few hundred extra bucks meeting with them at the beach instead of our usual occasional dinner out, I just scratched them off my "out of town trip dance card" and have scratched many others in the decade or so since.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I have only been retired a month but have been busier than when I worked!!! I'll be so glad when things slow down!!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Hope you get some down time COSunflower, but I wouldn't bet on it. I'm almost seven years into the (mostly) retired life, and the to-do list keeps getting bigger...even though I finish lots of stuff on the list.


----------



## TXWildcat (Mar 26, 2014)

im jealous too!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

The hardest thing about the rat race is finding those teeny tiny jockeys.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

I've been retired all my life and I'm still working


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Around here, you have to be aware of when it is Race Week at Talladega. The stores will be packed, the restaurants packed, and traffic consists of thousand of RVs, motor homes, and pull behinds. Get your shopping done the week before. You have not seen madness until you go into Walmart on Race Week. When it is over, traffic will be backed up for miles and miles on the interstate, going both ways, for hours. It is unreal, so you write it down on the calendar to avoid.

Another anomaly to be aware of is the Homecoming Parade and football game. Another traffic tie up to avoid. Then, in December its the Christmas Parade, a Big Deal around here. Its on Thursday night for some reason. Why not Friday night or Saturday night? It makes a mess of things for hours. Did I say it was a Big Deal? It IS a Big Deal!

Mostly the days go by in a pleasant blur. You have to keep an eye on the calendar to remind you to go to Publix on Wednesday to get the senior discount and get the sale items on the first day of the new sale week. 

Three day weekends are really quiet out here. Everyone goes somewhere, or if they are home, they stay in the house. Traffic will be way down, which is always nice. 

Like some of you said above, every day is Saturday now.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Things ARE starting to slow down SOME but like the rest of you - I'm losing track of the days!!! LOL It is so nice to know that I don't have to do EVERYTHING today - there is still tomorrow, and the next day, and the next....all of those Saturdays!!! LOL


----------

